# Changer la langue d'un Macintosh LC (Performa 400)



## Rob_93 (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté ce vieux Macintosh Performa 400, tout fonctionne, seul bémol, le système d'exploitation est en Allemand, serait il possible de le mette en français, ou en anglais? (Avec le Macintosh était donc livré le clavier Allemand).


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2019)

Les Systèmes préX sont mono langage.
Il faut donc trouver l'OS français que tu veux. On pourra t'aider sans soucis cela-dit


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Les Systèmes préX sont mono langage.
> Il faut donc trouver l'OS français que tu veux. On pourra t'aider sans soucis cela-dit


Les OS d'origines coutent cher et parfois les disquettes sont démagnétisées

Mais même si j'en trouve je ne sais pas quelle système installer. 7.1, 7.0 ...


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2019)

Perso, je dirais le 7.1
C'était un Système très abouti

Si tu as de quoi graver des D7 on devrait pouvoir t'aider assez facilelent


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, je dirais le 7.1
> C'était un Système très abouti
> 
> Si tu as de quoi graver des D7 on devrait pouvoir t'aider assez facilelent


Malheureusement je n'ai pas de matériel approprié


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2019)

Ben, il reste La Poste !!!
Je ne suis pas le mieux achalandé pour tester mais j'ai un Duo qui boote sur le 7.1 sans soucis pour tester les D7.

Il y a évidemment ici des gens qui ont quasiment tout (gpbonneau si tu écoute…)
Mais je peux faire au besoin


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Ben, il reste La Poste !!!
> Je ne suis pas le mieux achalandé pour tester mais j'ai un Duo qui boote sur le 7.1 sans soucis pour tester les D7.
> 
> Il y a évidemment ici des gens qui ont quasiment tout (gpbonneau si tu écoute…)
> Mais je peux faire au besoin


Non, je ne vais pas vous déranger seulement pour ça, ce n'est pas une priorité.


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2019)

Bah, ça ne me dérange pas du tout…

Tiens, au fait, je n'ai pas encore débarrassé le pote de ses vieux Mac.
Quand j'aurais le courage je te dirais…


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, ça ne me dérange pas du tout…
> 
> Tiens, au fait, je n'ai pas encore débarrassé le pote de ses vieux Mac.
> Quand j'aurais le courage je te dirais…


Merci beaucoup, comment allons nous faire?

Je précise que je n'ai jamais installé de systèmes et que le lecteur de disquette a quelque problèmes.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Je précise que je n'ai jamais installé de systèmes et que le lecteur de disquette a quelque problèmes.



C'est sûr que ça aide pas ;-)

Comme je te l'ai dit sur un autre post, si tu veux te lancer dans la collection de vieux Mac, le LCII est pas loin de la trentaine, il y a un outil très pratique qui permet de charger des vieux soft, des vieux systèmes sur une carte SD sur un Mac/PC moderne et de les utiliser sur un vieux Mac, même sans disque dur, même avec un lecteur de disquette HS :
Le Floppy Emu
"Ça se branche sur le port pour lecteur de disquette et ça simule des disquettes ou même le disque dur HD20 qui se branchait aussi sur le port disquette.
C'est un peu cher, mais pour un collectionneur, c'est presque indispensable ;-))
Plus besoin de disquette (fragile) et ça marche même si ton lecteur de disquette est en panne (pas rare ;-) Idéal pour tester une machine"
http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/

Le LCII était vendu avec le Système 7.0.1, il peut recevoir le 7.6.1maximum, mais le système 7.1 lui convient très bien, je pense aussi que c'est le meilleur compromis compte tenu de ses performances.

Sinon, trouves une bonne âme autour de toi qui va reformater ton HD et y installer un système 7.1 FR tout neuf ;-)
Si tu es en Normandie, je te le fais si tu veux.


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est sûr que ça aide pas ;-)
> 
> Comme je te l'ai dit sur un autre post, si tu veux te lancer dans la collection de vieux Mac, le LCII est pas loin de la trentaine, il y a un outil très pratique qui permet de charger des vieux soft, des vieux systèmes sur une carte SD sur un Mac/PC moderne et de les utiliser sur un vieux Mac, même sans disque dur, même avec un lecteur de disquette HS :
> Le Floppy Emu
> ...


Je pense que le lecteur de disquette est un peu poussiéreux, cela devrais fonctionner si je le nettoie. Mais malheureusement, j'habite vers Nice.

Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le lecteur de disquettes et je vois la tête haute au fond du lecteur décollé, du coup je l'ai remise, je voudrais savoir si l'écart est bon entre les deux tête.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le lecteur de disquettes et je vois la tête haute au fond du lecteur décollé, du coup je l'ai remise, je voudrais savoir si l'écart est bon entre les deux tête.



Euh.. c’est normal que les têtes soient très écartées quand il n’y a pas de disquette dans le lecteur, il faut bien qu’elle passe entre les 2.

Il y a une piece en plastique fixée sur le chariot mobile qui suit la disquette et qui fait monter la tête supérieure quand on éjecte la disquette.

Et quand la disquette est en place, la tête supérieure descend et elle toucherait à l’autre s’il n’y avait le disque souple dans la disquette entre les 2 (c’est le but).

L’écartement des têtes quand la disquette n’est pas dans le lecteur :




La pièce qui soulève la tête :


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Euh.. c’est normal que les têtes soient très écartées quand il n’y a pas de disquette dans le lecteur, il faut bien qu’elle passe entre les 2.
> 
> Il y a une piece en plastique fixée sur le chariot mobile qui suit la disquette et qui fait monter la tête supérieure quand on éjecte la disquette.
> 
> ...


Il doit être commz ça ?


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2019)

La position semble bonne. 
En retirant la petite pièce en plastique qui soulève la tête, sur le chariot métallique qui porte la disquette (un petit ergot à soulever à l’arrière) les 2 têtes doivent se toucher (un ressort relie les 2 têtes). 
Il y a normalement une petite plaquette métallique au dessus de la tête, je pense qu’elle a son importance pour éviter les perturbations magnétiques.

Sinon il ne faut pas toucher aux têtes, ressort  et au chariot (et le capteur de position) et au moteur qui les entraîne, sous peine d’avoir des pb d’alignement. Un nettoyage des têtes avec un coton tige et un peu d’alcool c’est largement suffisant. 

Le problème vient surtout de la graisse qui fige avec le temps et qui entrave le bon déplacement du chariot qui porte la disquette et ça fini généralement pas user le petit moteur qui l’entraîne ( moteur HS ou pignon plastique qui casse).
Il y a plein de tuto sur le net pour le démontage et huilage du chariot à disquette.
On trouve même des petits pignons plastique sur la bay.


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La position semble bonne.
> En retirant la petite pièce en plastique qui soulève la tête, sur le chariot métallique qui porte la disquette (un petit ergot à soulever à l’arrière) les 2 têtes doivent se toucher (un ressort relie les 2 têtes).
> Il y a normalement une petite plaquette métallique au dessus de la tête, je pense qu’elle a son importance pour éviter les perturbations magnétiques.
> 
> ...


Je ne vois ^pas de quelle pièce en plastique il sagit, je n'ai pas le ressort qui reit les deux têtes ni la plaque métalique

Je pense qu'il est fichu, vu le nombre de truc qui manque, en plus un câble s'est arraché je crois quand j'ai voulu le démonté


----------



## Fi91 (17 Septembre 2019)

Rob 93 tu habite vers où ?
Le plus simple c’est qu’il y est quelqu’un dans les environs qui vient t’aider, pour installer le système voir le lecteur de disquettes etc

Si tu es proche cela me dérange pas de t’aider, j’ai tout les outils, disquettes nécessaires, floppy ému.
J’ai aussi réparé plusieurs lecteurs de disquettes etc avec l’aide et conseil des membres de ce forum ( comme Gpbonneau)


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Rob 93 tu habite vers où ?
> Le plus simple c’est qu’il y est quelqu’un dans les environs qui vient t’aider, pour installer le système voir le lecteur de disquettes etc
> 
> Si tu es proche cela me dérange pas de t’aider, j’ai tout les outils, disquettes nécessaires, floppy ému.
> J’ai aussi réparé plusieurs lecteurs de disquettes etc avec l’aide et conseil des membres de ce forum ( comme Gpbonneau)


Vous êtes vers Nice?

Mais les disquettes ne sont pas utiles si le lecteur est cassé.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Je ne vois ^pas de quelle pièce en plastique il sagit, je n'ai pas le ressort qui reit les deux têtes ni la plaque métalique


Le guide qui soulève la tête se retire facilement en le glissant vers l'arrière (en soulevant le petit loquet) :




Le ressort est a l'intérieur, n'y touche pas. Essaie sans la petite plaque, je ne sais pas si c'est important...

un tuto parmi plein d'autre :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LWfjsvc8OA


----------



## Fi91 (17 Septembre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Vous êtes vers Nice?


Ah non Dommage
Je suis vers la région parisienne


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le guide qui soulève la tête se retire facilement en le glissant vers l'arrière (en soulevant le petit loquet) :
> Voir la pièce jointe 138767
> 
> Le ressort est a l'intérieur, n'y touche pas. Essaie sans la petite plaque, je ne sais pas si c'est important...
> ...


Sa ne sert à rien, un fil est séctionné

Voilà...


----------



## Fi91 (17 Septembre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Mais les disquettes ne sont pas utiles si le lecteur est cassé.


De fois on pense qu’il est cassé mais non, combien de fois j’ai pensé ça quand un lecteur ne marchait pas sur un Macintosh, mais un bon démontage, nettoyage, graissage et nettoyé la tête de lecture et le lecteur refonctionne bien
Suit les conseils de Gpbonneau ( un spécialiste Macintosh  ) ses conseils mon beaucoup aidé


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Septembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> De fois on pense qu’il est cassé mais non, combien de fois j’ai pensé ça quand un lecteur ne marchait pas sur un Macintosh, mais un bon démontage, nettoyage, graissage et nettoyé la tête de lecture et le lecteur refonctionne bien
> Suit les conseils de Gpbonneau ( un spécialiste Macintosh  ) ses conseils mon beaucoup aidé


Merci, je vais surtout ne plus y toucher, j'ai peur d’aggraver la situation, au pire le Macintosh restera en Allemend

Après si quelqu'un a un lecteur de disquette en trop dans son placard, je suis preneur, je peux même envoyer le mien en échange


----------



## Big Ben (18 Septembre 2019)

Le lecteur est HS, la tête a été arrachée et n’est plus parallèle par rapport à l’autre.

Les lecteurs de disquettes bon prix c’est un peu compliqué, pour le coup acheter des ruines irréparable pour récupérer des lecteurs en espérant qu’ils soient en bon état et l’une des seules options.

Encore une fois, dans ce cas précis, le Floppy Emu est incontournable, malgré son prix. Je n’imagine plus faire des installations sans cet outil.


----------



## Rob_93 (18 Septembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le lecteur est HS, la tête a été arrachée et n’est plus parallèle par rapport à l’autre.
> 
> Les lecteurs de disquettes bon prix c’est un peu compliqué, pour le coup acheter des ruines irréparable pour récupérer des lecteurs en espérant qu’ils soient en bon état et l’une des seules options.
> 
> Encore une fois, dans ce cas précis, le Floppy Emu est incontournable, malgré son prix. Je n’imagine plus faire des installations sans cet outil.


Une réparation par un réparateur qualifié serait possible?

Car sur E bay des gens les répares.


----------



## Big Ben (18 Septembre 2019)

Si le réparateur a un bloc de têtes compatible, oui.
Le bloc tête de ton lecteur est bon pour la benne, il n’est pas réparable, juste remplaçable.


----------



## Rob_93 (18 Septembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Si le réparateur a un bloc de têtes compatible, oui.
> Le bloc tête de ton lecteur est bon pour la benne, il n’est pas réparable, juste remplaçable.


Je n'ai plus qu'à acheter un autre lecteur de disquettes


----------



## Rob_93 (18 Septembre 2019)

J'aurais besoin d'aide s'il vous plaît, j'ai démonté mon clavier en Allemand, mais j'ai oublié de faire une photo! Auriez vous une photo?


----------

